# Need help!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

K fellow hatchers! I have had 3 chicks hatch in the last 3 days. All 3 had to be helped out of the shell. They all pipped the shell, then made no additional progress for over 24 hours. Then once hatched, they were fine for a day or so, then 2 had to be culled. Why are these babies having do much trouble getting out?


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

All mine did to i dont know wat i was diing wrong then a lot of them ended up dieing out of ten eggs only four ended up making it out alive them two died.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Might be lethal gene too. Read Storeys chapter on chicken genetics. Might give you some clues too.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder. I have had 2 more chicks I have had to help. And 3 of these chicks have toes that curl. This is my first hatch from this rooster. If I have anymore problems out of the remaining eggs, I think I will find a new Roo.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Do a search on curled toe, I think it is a vitamin defiency. I looked at that not too long ago. Let me look, and I'll be right back.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, here is a link to what I found on Google. You can do a search on Google of curled toe and get the same things. http://www.avianaquamiser.com/posts/Chick_curled_toe/

It says that it could be caused by a vitamin defiency in the mother. And what to do to help them.

Good luck!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> K fellow hatchers! I have had 3 chicks hatch in the last 3 days. All 3 had to be helped out of the shell. They all pipped the shell, then made no additional progress for over 24 hours. Then once hatched, they were fine for a day or so, then 2 had to be culled. Why are these babies having do much trouble getting out?


Since you mentioned crooked toes, in a later post it sounds like a humidity or temperature issue with your bator! are you using an auto-turner or turning by hand??? My guess is your temps a tad too low so double check that first!

There is a difference between "curled toes" and "crooked toes".....one is a vitamin deficiency as someone already mentioned and the other is related to temperature....weak chicks or chicks that need help breaking free is usually temp related as well but can also be a poor ventilation in the bator or bacteria (improper cleaning of the bator between hatches). my money is on poor temperature control, fluctuation or inaccurate measurement of temp....i hatch thousands of chicks every year and have seen very few "genetic" or "nutritional" defects, it is usually related to the equipment!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Once I get my tax return I am going to get a new bator, cabinet style. This one I have I got off Craigslist. But last year I had no problems.


----------

